# SRAM Red GXP Cranksets - why so cheap?



## twain (May 18, 2004)

What's the catch with SRAM Red cranks going for so cheap? Even REI has them cheap.
$260 seems like a steal.
http://www.google.com/products?hl=en...num=1&ct=title

Is there something wrong with the 2008 model? Seems like reviews have been mostly positive. Is there a 2009/10 model that is way mo' betta?

BTW, I originally posted this in "hot deals" but should have put it here.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Your link is just to the main google portal.
Try here for a more direct route.

I just switched out my Sram Red GXP crankset for a Fulcrum Racing Torq RRS.
For reasons why and a detailed review click here


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Gorgeous bikes! I believe the Fulcrums are shimano-compatible branded version of Campy.
The Fulcrums are definitely lighter--but the price for the SRAM Red is just unbelievable.

BTW, I have Easton EC90 cranks right now and love them; there will be a proreview coming up on this article. Wish I knew about how light the Fulcrums are for the comparison that will be part 2 of this:
http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/blog/cervelo-diet-ultimate-mods-for-the-ultimate-bike/


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

There's nothing much special about the Red crank. Team it up with the Blackbox bottom bracket, though, and there's your $$$.


----------

